#ubuntu-nz 2011-05-16
<snail> ojwb: is there an open source platform i can try it on?
<ojwb> sorry, no idea
<ojwb> i've never tried it myself, I'm just aware it exists
<ibeardslee> angry birds?
<ojwb> yes
<ibeardslee> available for Android and for Google Chrome
<snail> played.
<snail> seems like we've not really come all that far from donkey kong
<ibeardslee> small things amuse small minds
<hads> http://chrome.angrybirds.com/
<hads> (for the direct link)
<ojwb> (fortunately) it doesn't like my version of chromium
<ojwb> [    3.320050] ureadahead invoked oom-killer: gfp_mask=0xd0, order=0, oom_adj=0
<ojwb> interesting...
<ajmitch> running out of memory?
<ojwb> it then goes on to kill plymouth
<ojwb> it's a VM, and doesn't have a huge amount of memory
<lifeless> way too little :P
<ojwb> lifeless: 512M - I'd hope that was enough for a server
<lifeless> hmm
<ajmitch> it ought to be
<ojwb> i think it's just unhappy
<lifeless> plenty
<lifeless> you've got something else fucking it
<lifeless> (technical term)
 * ajmitch runs a normal gnome 2 debian desktop in that amount of RAM
<ojwb> someone didn't believe me when I said backing up the windows FS wouldn't reliably backup running VMs...
<lifeless> hahahahahaaha
<ojwb> guess i'll reinstall it at some point
 * ajmitch unfortunately made the mistake of dist-upgrading the sid install, things are a little broken at the moment :)
<ojwb> ooh yes, so i've heard
<ojwb> i'm still on the squeeze release on my new machine
<ajmitch> even worse, I started installing parts of gnome from experimental
<ibeardslee> morning
<ojwb> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<snail> moring
<Atamira> snoring
<Atamira> i mean morning
#ubuntu-nz 2011-05-17
<ojwb> is there an easy way to see which repos you have software installed from?
<chilts> ojwb: I have no idea, but I did just come up with this:
<chilts>     grep '^Package:' /var/lib/dpkg/status | cut -c 10- | xargs apt-cache policy  | grep 500 | sort | uniq
<chilts> I'm really not sure if the grep 500 is what is really wanted ... it seems like a magic number to me
<ojwb> think it might be the pin priority
<ojwb> grep :// is probably better
<chilts> true
<chilts> looks like that might work for you ... not sure if that status file includes things that have been installed and then removed
<chilts> no idea
<ojwb> it's good enough anyway - thanks
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<ibeardslee> I put Android on my Nook Color last night
<ojwb> morning
<ojwb> ibeardslee: all you need to do now is add a 'u'
<ibeardslee> it's probably why they don't sell to the NZ market
<Atamira> morning
<Atamira> ibeardslee, is it worth get a Nook Color?
<Atamira> i know its been hot topic on the AKLUG list atm
<thumper> morning
<ibeardslee> Atamira: it is a nice device for a tablet. No camera or GPS
<ibeardslee> haven't done a cost comparison comparing to other tablets yet
<ibeardslee> biggest issue is being able to get one into the country
<ibeardslee> need to get someone to bring one in for you.
<ibeardslee> in the process of getting a bunch of notes about the process and reasons for doing things etc
<ibeardslee> anyway back into the PM training
#ubuntu-nz 2011-05-18
<hads> ibeardslee: How's the Android install going? Did you get someone to bring your Nook in personally?
<Wulf> Hello
<Wulf> Can someone offer me a temporary (up to 6 months) job? Linux/network administration, programming, troubleshooting, whatever there is to do.
<snail> Wulf: whereabouts are you? if in wellingtonish, you may want to talk to catalyst, who employ lots of linuxy people
<Wulf> snail: Auckland, but I can move anytime
<Wulf> Thanks for the hint
<Atamira> wheee
<ibeardslee> hads: The nook running android is pretty good.
<ibeardslee> I had my Aunt in Connecticut post it over.
<ibeardslee> I had been trying to use her address as the "I'm in the US" address, but they must do some matching of IP and country
<ibeardslee> so unless I went to the extent of getting a proxy in the US, it is a bit crippled
<ibeardslee> next step ... is to find the 'best' epub/pdf/* reader to install
<ajmitch> morning
<ibeardslee> oh yeah .. morning :)
<ajmitch> how could you forget the most important part of speaking in here? :)
<ajmitch> seems like it's going to be another day of painfully slow internet connectivity at work
<snail> morning
<chilts> morning
<chilts> and what a lovely on it is
<ajmitch> sure, lovely...
 * ajmitch looks out at the rain
<ibeardslee> you still haven't sent your CV through have you? ;)
<ajmitch> hah
<ojwb> morning
<thumper> morning
<thumper> ibeardslee: create a VPN through the US maybe?
<ibeardslee> the issue is finding an end point
<ajmitch> you won't find one for free
 * ajmitch uses a relatively cheap vps
<ibeardslee> I had considered getting a slicehost vps again for it
<ajmitch> I'm using linode
<ibeardslee> but .. another $x a month so I can buy books for the Nook Color
<ibeardslee> although it could also be used for other georestricted stuff
<ajmitch> if that was the only thing you were using it for, it wouldn't really be worth it
<ibeardslee> that I'm not currently using .. but maybe I'm not using them because I can't
<ibeardslee> but anyway .. the Nook is CyanogenMod'ed now
<ojwb> can't you get tor to give you an endpoint in the US?
<mwhudson> i wouldn't be surprised if many geolocation-restricted sites ban the obvious vps provides
<mwhudson> (hulu bans linode iirc)
<hads> I think I've watched hulu through one of my linodes. That may have been a wihle back though.
<hads> ibeardslee: I ordered mine online from B&N from a NZ IP
<ibeardslee> I ordered the Nook from the nz IP .. but had to have it delivered to a USA address
<hads> Oh, I just re-read what you wrote.
<ibeardslee> :)
<hads> I didn't bother trying to buy books and things
#ubuntu-nz 2011-05-19
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<snail> morning
<ojwb> morning
<hads> morning
<mwhudson> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2011-05-21
<ojwb> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2011-05-22
<snail> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<Atamira> morning
<Atamira> ah mondays
<Atamira> dont you just love mondays
<ibeardslee> oh yes .. the start of the working week!
<ibeardslee> better than the boredom of the weekend.
<ajmitch> yay, mondays
<lifeless> what, where, quick runnnn
<mwhudson> morning
<Atamira> birds are singing. sun is shining
<Atamira> how can you not like today
<lifeless> Atamira: just call me Garfield
<Atamira> im not sharing the lasagne with you
<ojwb> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2012-05-14
<snail> local staff member on our internal blog "On a bit of a tangent, if you want to annoy/amuse a computer person you  can try asking them what a Linux is. Is it a type of big cat that lives  in central Asia?"
<ibeardslee> heh
<snail> ibeardslee: sorry i missed you on the bus the other day
<snail> ibeardslee: i only noticed you as you were getting off
<ibeardslee> snail: hmm? wha?
 * ibeardslee seems to have had brain fade from about 8:30 this morning
<snail> ibeardslee: if you didn't notice it it wasn't a slight
<snail> :)
<ibeardslee> re: ubuntu-nz.org I do vaguely recall someone going to talk to someone about that .. can't remember who it was
<kcj> Ah.
<ibeardslee> seems to be a fairly default page for eg ubuntu-cn.org
<ibeardslee> I'll put it on my list of things to try to remember to do
<kcj> So long as you don't forget where you put the list. :P
<ibeardslee> have postit notes about 1/2 way around my 2x20" screens
<kcj> lol
<ajmitch> hi robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> ajmitch, hey
<ajmitch> how was your flight back? long & boring? :)
<robert_ancell> yup :)
<ajmitch> probably don't want it to be too exciting
<ajmitch> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<chilts> morning
<thumper> morning
<hads> morning
<kcj> Morning.
<karora> morning
 * karora idly wonders how fmarier is enjoying life in Auckland...
<ojwb> morning
<Veritay> morning :)
<thumper> karora: fmarier moved to auckland?
<karora> Aye, he's working for Mozilla now.
<ajmitch> oh nice
<ajmitch> so there's another person we can bug about firefox problems
<ajmitch> interesting timing, I just got back from UDS yesterday & have google recruiting spam in my inbox this morning
 * ojwb had one the other day
<ojwb> perhaps there's a recruiting push
<ajmitch> this email mentioned UDS by name
<ojwb> they're very persistent given I've never responded at all
<ojwb> mine didn't
<mwhudson> ajmitch: :/
<ojwb> mention UDS that is, but then I didn't go
<mwhudson> they emailed me at my @canonical.com address the other week
<ajmitch> it's been awhile since they last contacted me, I probably haven't been active enough to get on their lists
<lifeless> ajmitch: you need to get blacklisted
<lifeless> ajmitch: e.g. ask a friend at google to put a note on your file that says <do not contact> or similar. Its very effective.
<mwhudson> ah, that's a good idea
<mwhudson> maybe i can ask _all_ the people at google to do that
<mwhudson> kinda a reverse ddos or something
<mwhudson> *all the people i know
<lifeless> only takes one
<lifeless> I whinged to, jaq, I think it was, after the Nth time around with 'yes, I will talk with you if you tell me your HR department supports telecommuniting'
<lifeless> politely, of course, and I haven't heard anything since ;)
<mwhudson> my line is usually "let me know when you open your wellington office"
<ojwb> i don't think I'd want to telecommute for a large company where almost everyone else is in the office
<lifeless> there is an akl one I believe.
<lifeless> but marketing only
<mwhudson> yeah
<lifeless> ojwb: as soon as they have 2 offices, you're telecommuting already, in a sense.
<lifeless> ojwb: for a single company, <= dunbars number, w/no telecommunity, I wouldn't want to be the odd one out
<ojwb> sure, but it's different being a small group vs just one person
<mwhudson> though i'm still happy at canonical so there's a large part of "don't call me, i'll call you" in there as well
<ojwb> yeah, I was at eidos, and it didn't really work
<lifeless> but once the company has to understand time zones and cannot-do-in-person, well, I think telecommuting is a huge win
<lifeless> ojwb: you were the odd one out ?
<ojwb> this was same country, but you miss out on a lot of stuff
<ojwb> yes
<lifeless> yeah, it needs to be cultural
<ojwb> officially you couldn't even do it at eidos, but my boss just ignored HR
<lifeless> yah
<lifeless> first time around with google they pulled that on me
<lifeless> I laughed, politely.
<lifeless> my reply to their initial query was 'I'm happy where I am, and the things that make me happy are x,y,z,telecommuting'
<lifeless> ... but if you think I'd be happier with you, please explain :)
<ojwb> well, i'd be happy not to telecommute I think, though it might take a while to adjust as i've been self-employed or equivalent and worked from home for about 12 years
<ojwb> not interested in moving country again though
<mwhudson> thumper: you're enjoying recruitment issues too?
<lifeless> ojwb: its exhausting
<thumper> mwhudson: heh... kinda
<thumper> mwhudson: are you trawling through CVs too?
<mwhudson> thumper: no, just looking at twitter
<thumper> heh
<thumper> I guessed, it was a very quick response from you :)
#ubuntu-nz 2012-05-15
<ajmitch> thumper: you mean C++ isn
<ajmitch> C++ isn't just C with a couple of extra keywords? :)
<thumper> :P
<thumper> I'm starting to feel a little mean
<thumper> lots of rejections just on CV
<thumper> oh well...
<lifeless> you can't hire everyone
<thumper> I do wish people wouldn't send CVs as word docs
<thumper> lifeless: true...
<mwhudson> sending a .doc or .docx for a job at canonical does show a certain lack of insight
<chilts> what are you guys recruiting for this time? still Launchpad? or other stuff?
<thumper> chilts: I'm looking for people to work in unity
<chilts> so, no Node.js then :)
<chilts> is that why you were talking about c++, 'coz Unity is in that?
<thumper> yeah
<chilts> so you managed to switch teams? I think I remember you wanted to do something different
<thumper> chilts: just over a year ago I moved to what was then called "desktop experience" to work on unity
<thumper> after six months or so I ended up managing the team
<thumper> name changed to product strategy
<chilts> heh, good stuff :)
<thumper> now we have multiple form factor targets
<chilts> sounds like you have a lot on your hands
<thumper> "Eagle Scout with six palm leaves" on a CV
<thumper> heh
<thumper> no idea what palm leaves are, but must be good, right?
<chilts> heh, 26 page CV! that's pretty bad
<chilts> last place I sent my CV to I sent it in plain text (with unix line endings) :)
<chilts> less than 2 pages
<ajmitch> thumper: give my apologies for the meeting tonight, I haven't sufficiently recovered from the ubuflu
<thumper> ajmitch: sure, np
 * ajmitch just walked to the supermarket & regretted it
<ajmitch> thanks
<thumper> hmmm... down to 8 people to talk to
<ibeardslee> ajmitch: I had a recruitment spam from google as well .. but I'd just updated my linkedin profile.
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<chilts> morning
<ojwb> morning
<kcj> Morning.
<thumper> morning
<hads> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2012-05-16
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<chilts> morning
<hads> morning all
<snail> morning
<ojwb> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2012-05-17
<ibeardslee> fmarier: how is life working for mozilla?
<fmarier> ibeardslee: pretty good so far
<hads> Interesting. I'm chatting with someone in empathy right now and Unity thinks the window is "Movie Player".
<ojwb> are you chatting to someone high up in hollywood?
<hads> heh
<chilts> his life is a work of fiction
 * thumper sighs
<thumper> hads: how did empathy get kicked off?
<hads> thumper: I opened the main empathy window and opened a chat window from there to talk to someone. The main windows was in the dock as empathy, the chat window appeared as Movie Player.
<hads> s/windows/window/
<thumper> that's pretty weird
<thumper> can I get you to file a bug?
<thumper> and does it happen every time?
<hads> That's the only time I've seen it.
<hads> and I can't reproduce it.
<hads> So not that useful.
<thumper> poos
<thumper> hads: did you have movie player running too?
<hads> Nope :)
<thumper> interesting
<thumper> is movie player next to empathy in the launcher?
<thumper> are both locked in the launcher
<hads> No and no, neither are locked.
<thumper> curiouser and curiouser
<thumper> application matching is done through the desktop file if it can
<hads> Confused me, I couldn't figure out where the chat had gone for a minute :)
<praziau> Hey
<praziau> Anybody alive?
<snail> mōrena
<ibeardslee> morning
<chilts> morning
<hads> mornin
<ajmitch> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<ojwb> morning
<kcj> Morning.
#ubuntu-nz 2012-05-18
<ojwb> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2012-05-19
<chilts> afternoon
<ojwb> hi chilts
<chilts> hey Olly
#ubuntu-nz 2012-05-20
<cranzya> hi
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<chilts> morning
<ojwb> morning
<kcj> Morning.
#ubuntu-nz 2013-05-13
<ibeardslee> morning
<hads> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<Atamira> morning
<G> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<chilts> oopse, morning
<ojwb> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-05-14
<ibeardslee> morning
<Atamira> morning
<G> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<olly_> morning
<chilts> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-05-15
<Atamira> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<chilts> morning
<ojwb> morning
<hads> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-05-16
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly_> morning
<chilts> morning
<hads> http://hadley.rich.gen.nz/orblink.jpg
<hads> http://hadley.rich.gen.nz/orblink-purple.jpg
#ubuntu-nz 2013-05-19
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<ojwb> morning
<chilts> morning
<hads> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-05-12
<ajmitch> morning
<mwhudson> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-05-13
<ibeardslee> morning
<Atamira> morena
<chilts> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-05-14
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<chilts> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<kcj> Morning.
#ubuntu-nz 2014-05-15
<ibeardslee> morning
<mwhudson> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-05-18
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
<ibeardslee> back shortly .. I hope
<ajmitch> morning
<mwhudson> morning?
<chilts> yes, it is morning :)
<mwhudson> hm
<mwhudson> me is trying to preseed an install
#ubuntu-nz 2015-05-11
<hads> How rude.
<G> hads: thanks
 * G wonders if NZRS are up to tricks, I'm sure it worked last week
<G> It worked from home so obviously a "NZ only" thing, but it seems strange to limit it to NZ only
<olly> G: got an example which fails for you?
<G> olly: skywesay.co.nz was one, but I tweeted them, they reckon it's just rate limiting
<G> works from home, not from my Dallas Linode
<olly> works for me from a colo box in the uk
<olly> it figures linode might generate more requests than either of us...
<G> yeah, guess I can't blame them for rate limiting really, they've got to balance privacy and stability and all
<hads> You would think the rate limiting would be per IP
<hads> My test was from Freemont Linode by the way.
<G> Or, at max per /24, it's nearly as if they are limiting per AS or something
<hads> Yup
<olly> i guess they limit based on the characteristics of the abusive accesses they see
<hads> But we're all guessing.
<G> https://twitter.com/dotNZ/status/597602091000008704   "likely that activity by another party in the same country is impacting you."
<hads> How obscure.
<G> yeah
<G> Well it's not the whole of the US blocked either, tried a VPS on DigitalOcean and it worked
<olly> i think they just don't want to give details of how they rate limit in case people use that to try to evade it
<olly> but they are indicating it's not just by individual IP
<G> yeah, must be per block/AS or something
<hads> Blocking through obscurity.
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
<G> morning ;)
#ubuntu-nz 2015-05-12
<mwhudson> darn it
<hads> I discovered the bank doesn't like it when you follow links in phishing emails. They locked out my account and it took ages on the phone to get them to open it up for me.
<hads> They must detect referrers in their logs and take action based on known phishing scams or something.
<ibeardslee> not a bad plan really
<ibeardslee> if you have been phished, resetting your details afterwards is a sane plan.
<ibeardslee> although being stuck on a phone about that would be a pita
<ibeardslee> .. also morning
<hads> Oh I haven't been phished, I like to follow the links and see how good of a job they have done.
<ibeardslee> yeah, but the bank may not know that
<hads> Ah I get you, yes, it is a prudent measure by them. I didn't realise that they did so and thought it was interesting.
<mwhudson> hads: interesting
#ubuntu-nz 2015-05-13
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-05-14
<mwhudson> i think i am bored of very heavy rain
<olly> mwhudson: someone seems to be listening
<mwhudson> olly: metservice still forecasting another 10mm or so for today
<mwhudson> thunder has stopped at least
<hads> huh, it's sunny here.
 * olly was just noting that it suddenly stopped about 10 minutes after you said that
<olly> at least here
<mwhudson> yeah, here too
<mwhudson> it's just lulling us into a false sense of security though i bet
<chilts_> still lashing down here - pretty much the worst it's been all day
<chilts_> over a week of rain really
<olly> "Both major state highways in and out of Wellington are now shut" says http://www.stuff.co.nz/national/68535256/evacuations-after-heavy-rain-floods-and-slips-in-kapiti-live-blog
<mwhudson> lower hutt got 63mm in two hours according to metservice
<hads> Wow, I didn't even know this was going on.
<chilts> yeah, we just moved (last week) to be on the banks of the Hutt River ... am hoping that we don't get a 100 year storm and it breaks through the stop-bank
<hads> heh
<olly> i went to look at the stream in the gully at the bottom of our section
<olly> and it's a minitorrent
<olly> and the water has lifted a cover on the sewerage pipe and is gushing out
<olly> I suspect it is mostly rain water at least
<mwhudson> ha https://twitter.com/CyrisXD/status/598663958468239361
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-05-16
<CopperGold> Hello
<CopperGold> Would anyone like to donate to my new pc fund??!
<CopperGold> I love computers I love computers but my computer died would anyone like to help me get a new one?
#ubuntu-nz 2015-05-17
<ibeardslee> morning
<hads> morning
<ibeardslee> CopperGold:  Well if you were here we could talk about it .. but as you can't be bothered hanging around .. ;)
<ajmitch_> morning
<thumper> o/
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-05-16
<olly> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-05-17
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-05-18
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> oh yes, morning
<olly> less an IRC channel, more of a double act
#ubuntu-nz 2016-05-19
<chilts> afternoon! (just to interrupt your flow)
<ibeardslee> thanks
<ibeardslee> how is your flow going?
<olly> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<hads> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-05-20
<mwhudson> ibeardslee: hey
<mwhudson> ibeardslee: do you know anything about updating the firmware for the x1 carbon gen3?
<mwhudson> ibeardslee: official instructions seem to involve booting from a usb cd drive, which i don't have
<mwhudson> but can probably track down
<ibeardslee> you maybe able to turn the iso into a usb boot stick
<mwhudson> yeah, i did find some stuff about that
<mwhudson> don't particularly want to brick my laptop though :)
<mwhudson> ibeardslee: i guess this means you guys haven't done this?
<lifeless> mwhudson: could you netboot it ?
<mwhudson> hm, good question
<lifeless> may not help depending on whats on the iso, but thought I'd put it out there
<lifeless> mwhudson: failing that, I can loan you a usb drive
<ibeardslee> mwhudson: no we haven't.  But something we'll be looking at in the nearish future.
<mwhudson> lifeless: i'm pretty sure i'll be able to find a more local one, but thanks
<lifeless> mwhudson: :)
<ibeardslee> I now have a 'minion' for doing our desktop support.
<lifeless> ibeardslee: Are they yellow?
<mwhudson> ibeardslee: congrats
<ibeardslee> no
<ibeardslee> thanks
 * mwhudson spots lifeless on debian-devel
<lifeless> mwhudson: the list? yes
<mwhudson> yeah
<lifeless> thoughts?
<mwhudson> i find neil to be one of those people i almost viscerally disagree with on any topic, which is probably more my problem than his
<mwhudson> however, i think i agree with you and paul here :-)
<lifeless> :)
#ubuntu-nz 2016-05-22
<olly> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<ibeardslee> and a chilly one it is too
#ubuntu-nz 2017-05-15
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2017-05-16
<olly> morning
<hads> morning
<mwhudson> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2018-05-14
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2018-05-15
<mwhudson> morning
<olly> morning
